# Sudden & fast death



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Buddy. 

Yes, there have been a couple sad stories on this forum of young dogs dying suddenly - mostly from undiagnosed heart issues. Most of the time people are in such shock and pain, that they say no to a necropsy, and then change their mind when it is too late.

It did sound like a seizure of some kind - a seizure can kill a dog. I don't think anything you could have done would have saved Buddy.

Hugs to your family - I know how hard it is to you, your wife and your children.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Although I have no advice on his condition I wanted to say that I'm so very sorry for your loss. It certainly sounds as if he was lucky to have a wonderful and caring family, especially during his final moments. 

Hopefully others can share more knowledge on the medical aspect of things. You are certainly in our thoughts and prayers tonight!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I have no answer on your questions, just want to tell you I am very, very sorry for your loss. I once had a dog with the same name Buddy, and I lost my Buddy 110 days ago and I know how hard it is.
Rest in peace dear Buddy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for this terrible, tragic loss. Nothing you did or did not do could have changed what happened. It does sound like brain or heart. 

I'm truly so sorry. He is a beautiful boy, I hope that you will try to focus on the good memories you have of him, to replace the images of the last moments.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How awful.. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh I'm so very sorry. What a terrible shock for your entire family. Yes, there are cases of young dogs just dropping dead, and like mentioned above many are from SAS (subaortic stenosis.. a heart issue). Your Buddy was so very handsome and looked like such a love. I know that you'll find lots of support here, and get lots of feedback from people with much experience/knowledge. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=102524&d=1315024521

I am heartsick about your loss! I am terribly, terribly sorry for you and your family. I can almost picture you holding your sweet boy in your arms on the steps - in shock.

There is nothing I can say to soothe your pain, but can only say I share in it, if only in part.

Your friend,


----------



## MomToSweetestBoys (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi. I'm a "people" nurse; no animal/pet training whatsoever. Don't fret about not trying CPR. If it was an aneurysm, this would have done NO good at all. If your dog, or a person for that matter, was dying as a result of an aneurysm, CPR would only hasten death. Your vet's explanation sounds totally reasonable. Heart attacks don't usually cause immediate death (heart stopping, aka cardiac arrest) in people; there are usually symptoms that become increasingly worse. Some people wait weeks before coming to the hospital, even those who've had heart attacks before and know the symptoms. People often become very "sweaty" and short of breath during a heart attack along with several other symptoms, so since dogs pant instead of sweating, I'm guessing that's the reasoning there. An aneurysm or a clot somewhere sounds completely reasonable for the sudden change, and had you known at that moment that one of these were the cause, I seriously doubt anyone could have done anything to save him, even if your vet was there at your home. Either way, I'm terribly sorry for your loss. He was beautiful! 

As a nurse in critical care, sometimes there is nothing that can be done to change the outcome, no matter how hard you try or pray. Hoping you find some peace of mind...


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

I'm so very sorry. Such a tragedy. Sending much love to you and your family. Surround yourself with everything beautiful about and of him in the days ahead. Your heart must be breaking.


----------



## pas914 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. I know that I will never truly know or understand why Buddy died so young. I also know that what I am feeling right now will get better. None of that seems to matter right now. As a career Army soldier with multiple over seas tours, I can honestly say that it all pales in comparison to what I am feeling right now. I can also say that I feel guilty and selfish for being so upset around my family (I'm supposed to be "the Dad" and be strong), but I just cant contain it. Everybody talks up there dog, so I wont tell you how wonderful Buddy was .. but he really was the perfect dog, and everyone who met him commented on what a great dog he was. 

Thanks again for the support.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

pas914 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I know that I will never truly know or understand why Buddy died so young. I also know that what I am feeling right now will get better. None of that seems to matter right now. As a career Army soldier with multiple over seas tours, I can honestly say that it all pales in comparison to what I am feeling right now. I can also say that I feel guilty and selfish for being so upset around my family (I'm supposed to be "the Dad" and be strong), but I just cant contain it. Everybody talks up there dog, so I wont tell you how wonderful Buddy was .. but he really was the perfect dog, and everyone who met him commented on what a great dog he was.
> 
> Thanks again for the support.


I can only imagine (and fear for the future) what you must be going through. Sending healing thoughts your way, and please post a few more pictures when you get the chance!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for the tragic loss of your Buddy. I also feel there was nothing you could have done. It hurts so much...especially when they are so young. My thoughts are with you and your family as you mourn the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My heartfelt condolences to you and your family. I'm very sorry for your loss of your sweet boy, especially at such a young age. Don't feel bad about expressing your emotions by the way, even with being a career Army soldier--my husband is retired military and when we lost our two previous Goldens from cancer, he experienced intense grief for a very long time after each loss. It's natural to grieve after a loss like you experienced and your children will understand, if not now, then when they are older. You sound like a very compassionate man and a wonderful father whose lost a valued and cherished family member who just happened to have four legs instead of two.

There are a few books out for children dealing with pet loss that might help them understand a little better. My favorite is from a local author here named Bill Cochran, called _The Forever Dog_. He lost his Golden Retriever at a young age as well and wrote this book as grief therapy. Some others are listed in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../86935-pet-loss-resource-sites-care-help.html

(((HUGS)))


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. Buddy was so handsome and a valued family member. You go right ahead and express your grief - its ok and completely normal under these circumstances.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. What a horrible experience that must have been. Goldens can have heart issues that can suddenly kill an apparently happy and healthy dog in a instant (SAS). Dog are active one minute and then gone. Again I am so very sorry/

Run softly at the Bridge Buddy. knowing you were much loved while alive.


----------



## My Golden Boys (Aug 30, 2011)

i am so sorry you had to experience that trauma with buddy. i know the pain you are experiencing. buddy is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I have been in your shoes. My boy was just a year and a half when it happened to me. He was fine and running with the other dogs.. All of a sudden he made a quick circle and collapsed. Ran over to him and he was already purple. This did not last but 15 seconds. I did gave a necropsy done and the results came back with no luck in finding out why he died. The only thing they found was that his lungs were 30-40% inflamed. No idea why. Again i am so sorry for your loss and u and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i have no other words except how sorry i am!! awful just awful..my thoughts are with you and your family. He was just adorable.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.. My heart goes out to you Paul and your family.. Tears streamed down my face reading about Buddy.. I hope time will be kind to you to help mend your heart and pain.. Huge hugs to you & your family..


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

I have tears just reading your story.

Be sure to include your family in the grieving process, and give it time.

I call my dog Max by the name "Buddy" all the time. No more. I reserve that for you and your lost friend.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss of your gorgeous Buddy. It's never easy but it is especially tragic at such a young age. And feel free to tell us how wonderful Buddy was as much as you want to. We truly understand your pain.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I had a similar situation happen with our 7 year old lab mix Riley. Fine inn the morning when we got up, seemed a bit off for part of the day, fell to the ground..she got up and I took her to the vet...that was a 3PM, by 1:45 AM we had to make the decision to let her go. Nothing the vet could do could help her. Its heartbreaking...I know how you are feeling right now.
You will see Buddy again at the Rainbow Bridge.
RIP Buddy


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you for coming here and sharing your love of your handsome boy Buddy with us. We are all grieving right along with you. This is heartbreaking and tragic at such a young age. There really are no words. So very sorry. Godspeed~


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

pas914 said:


> I feel guilty and selfish for being so upset around my family (I'm supposed to be "the Dad" and be strong), but I just cant contain it. Everybody talks up there dog, so I wont tell you how wonderful Buddy was .. but he really was the perfect dog, and everyone who met him commented on what a great dog he was.


 
Please accept my condolences on the loss of your beautiful boy. A grief counselor will tell you that it does matter how your loved one died. I think it applies equally to dogs as well as humans. What you and your family experienced with his death was pretty traumatic and I hope you will give yourself a break for letting your kids see your grief. Our society has so little first hand experience with death and it tends to make it so much harder to deal with when we are faced with it. Let your children see how much you value your pet and that it's ok to cry over his loss. You are teaching them a valuable life lesson.

I hope as you are able, you will post more photos and stories about Buddy. Tell us exactly how wonderful he was... it is healing and the people here are a wonderful support. Pretty much everyone has been thru it before in some way. 

I will say a prayer for your peace.


----------



## Yarra girl (Sep 15, 2010)

Very sorry to hear about your Buddy.
I think just your holding him was the best thing you could do, all he would ever want is you. 
And as unfair as all this is at least it was quick.
Sending best wishes to you and your family as you start to go on without him, we all know how important they are in their own special ways to each person, so look after each other X


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How devastating for you and your family. I can't imagine the pain and shock. I have a wonderful 4 1/2 year old golden and could not imagine losing him at such a young age, either suddenly or not. My heart aches for you. Thankfully it doesn't sound like he suffered. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

I am so very, very, sorry, to hear about Buddy-how awful, especially so young.

I wish I had insight to offer.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Please don't feel badly that your emotions are seen by your family. I think it is important for families to share real emotions with each other and for children to see that mom and dad feel real pain. That is just my perspective. 
This was a traumatic experience for everyone, to lose such a beautiful and wonderful young dog so suddenly. Please feel free to share the stories of how great your dog was. We love to read about the love you share with your pup and companion, and it will be good for your soul.
Grief can be a difficult process and so many of us have been down that road that we understand and want to help if only just to provide a safe place where you can entrust your thoughts.
My heartfelt condolences go out to you and your family. Buddy was too, too young.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

So much heartache. I wish that I had words to ease your pain. 

Years ago an ultrasound showed a large tumor on Charlie's spleen, and the doctor doing the procedure told me, "That needs to come out TODAY!" He went on to explain that when the spleen ruptures, as is likely with such a tumor, a dog can be dead almost instantly from sudden blood loss. I wonder if Buddy might have experienced something like this.

As others have observed, Buddy died without long suffering. I hope you can take some comfort in the fact that he is not in pain now, even though you and your family are.

Here is a link that may bring you comfort: The Star.

Wishing you peace,
Lucy


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

In a Golden Retriever, the most likely explanation is probably an undiagnosed heart malformation. A heart murmur can go undiagnosed for years and then cause a clot that cause lodges in the brain or another key place and causes sudden death. I suppose an aneurysm is possible too, but given that GRs do sometimes have congenital heart problems (clearances can lower the incidence of these things in a line, but it's hard to totally eliminate), a heart murmur and clot would be my guess.

So in answer to your question, yes, this kind of sudden death can happen and no, there's really nothing you could have done. CPR would have done nothing for a clot in the brain, nor would it have done anything if it were an aneurysm. CPR only really works when the original insult either ends (like a drowning victim who's pulled out of the water) or to save some time so medical staff can remediate the original insult. Neither of those situations applies to a mystery clot/aneurysm. 

Now, hypothesizing aside, I feel so deeply for your nightmare of having a young healthy dog die in the middle of dinner. I can imagine that horrible, desperate, sinking feeling as you tried to help and the horrible sense of sudden loss you're going through right now.

Why not tell us about Buddy a bit? We love to hear about a good dog, and I've always found that talking about my wonderful dogs has helped me come to terms with their loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

pas914 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I know that I will never truly know or understand why Buddy died so young. I also know that what I am feeling right now will get better. None of that seems to matter right now. As a career Army soldier with multiple over seas tours, I can honestly say that it all pales in comparison to what I am feeling right now. I can also say that I feel guilty and selfish for being so upset around my family (I'm supposed to be "the Dad" and be strong), but I just cant contain it. Everybody talks up there dog, so I wont tell you how wonderful Buddy was .. but he really was the perfect dog, and everyone who met him commented on what a great dog he was.
> 
> Thanks again for the support.


I am so verry sorry for the loss of Buddy. There is no greater love than that of a dog, and no greater pain IMO than when you lose a special dog. There was nothing you could have done and nothing you did that caused his unexpected passing. Buddy was a beautiful boy, I know he meant the world to you and your family.

There is no shame in showing your emotions, my husband is a Viet Nam Vet and when we had to let our boy, his boy really, go in Feb. he did not want to show what he was feeling, he never does. I in turn posted a tribute to him in the Rainbow Bridge section a few days later, it really helped me and the words from members here on the GRF gave me so much comfort, more than I can ever say. 

I think losing a young dog unexpectedly is by far harder than knowing it's your dogs time, then having to say good bye to your old dog. My heart truly goes out to you and I pray with time, your heart will heal.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I am so so so sorry, I am sitting her sobbing at your post, I cannot even begin to imagine the pain and confusion you went through trying to get help and then realising he had gone. I am sure there was nothing you could have done, it sounds as if it was so sudden and quick that Buddy was taken before he or anyone had chance to realise or do anything that could change the course of action and outcome. Sending you so much love and thought and hoping that all the wonderful love and memories you shared will in time turn your sorrow to smiles and comfort. The body is just that, a body and a shell, the soul is a being and a part of us always and Buddys soul will always be with you no matter what or where, your forever faithful and best friend. xx


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Why not tell us about Buddy a bit? We love to hear about a good dog, and I've always found that talking about my wonderful dogs has helped me come to terms with their loss.


Please tell us more about Buddy, as tippykayak wrote!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, tell us more about Buddy, we know how special he was. And don't pretend to be strong, don't be afraid to show your feelings. Grieving is process and takes time, do not suppress it. Most of us could not imagine how hard is going to be and got surprised with intensity of pain and sadness. I had months to "prepare" and did not help when it happened. Your boy is loved much and that is the most important thing. Nobody could give him more then you and your family. Again, I am very sorry for your tragic loss.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. I hope you continue to visit the Forum...everyone here understands the pain of loss you are suffering and will be more than happy to hear all about your boy and the joy he brought to your family.

My mother's 5 year old Collie died in the same manner. She'd never had a seizure in her life, and one evening she just collapsed, starting having seizures (several of them in a row) and passed away within minutes. We were on the phone with the Vet when she died. He thought she'd had a grand mal seizure and her brain gave out. 

Again, I am very sorry for your loss...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paul*

Paul

I know your pain and so does my Husband. When we lost our Gizmo and Snobear it was the only two times I had ever seen Ken cry and actually I felt closer to him at that moment.

Losing a dog is one of the hardest things in life and please share with us how wonderful your Buddy was and how much you loved him-it helps you and all of us to heal.


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm really sorry for your loss. I don't know what else to say...


----------



## pas914 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks again for all of the responses and kind words. I have started sorting through my hard drives looking for all of the pics of Buddy we have accumulated through the years. I would love to continue to post some more and talk about what a great guy Buddy-Boy was -- is this the right place for it or should it be in the Rainbow Bridge section?

There are so many stories and so much to tell. I will check back when I have the proper time to dedicate to this -- right now I just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a beautiful boy Buddy was. I look forward to reading more about Buddy and the joy he brought to your lives. You might want to use the Rainbow Bridge Forum rather than continue in this thread, but I don't think it really matters.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. He was so young. Buddy is beautiful, thank you so much for sharing pictures of him. We would all love to hear stories about him!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for sharing those pics of Buddy and your family. You all were so lucky to have him in your lives. I am so sorry for your devastating loss of your boy. I hope for you and your family strength and peace at such a difficult time. I also want to thank you for your military service. Best wishes.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Such an awful tragedy. Im so sorry you lost your sweet boy, and so young. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and your family. Buddy was a beautiful boy, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Henry looks like he was a fantastic Golden boy; happy, goofy, loving and cooperative. Plus he was very handsome. I wish I could have met him!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I am so so sorry..... so sad for you and your loss.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no experience with what you went through but I do want to say I am truly sorry this happened. May Buddy Rest in Peace. Thanks for sharing some pictures of him as well.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your los of that beautiful boy. He was very, very handsome.

i am one that lost a golden at young age the same way. Scooter turned 5 in june and died in Aug. He ahd been rooling on his back and then went on his side, looking like he always did after a back rool--tail slightly curled upwards, frong legs together and a little forward, back legs together, the ear flipped over his head. only he was dead.

my vt said heart hattack (more accurately, blood blot in the heart). there had never been any i8ndication of any kind of health issure otehr than low thyroid and very slight hd. he was an A-1 duck retrieving dog.

Then 8 years later years later i lost his younger full brother at age 12 yrs 3 months ot heart attack. 

i had one golden girl, KayCee who had surgery on both knees for luxating patellas, had a malform, put perfect working kidney, had allergies to several things, but when she was about 5 I had chest x-ray done and it showed an enlarged heart chamber. it was not detectable just by listing. And it surprised my vet. He put her on a very lose dose blood pre3ssure med each day (same one hubby takes, ony 1/4 the srength) and a baby asprin every other day. then i lost her to cancer at 8 yrs. 9 months, but heart was working just fine. you just never know who thisgs will work.

again, i am so sorry for your loss. Buddy was a grand looking dog.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures of your Buddy with your beautiful family. We look forward to hearing more about your special relationship with Buddy.


----------



## pas914 (Sep 3, 2011)

I keep putting off posting some Buddy stories -- there is so much about him that is hard to convey in a simple anecdote or memory. But in the past few days, I have been offered condolences and comforting words by SO many people in the neighborhood -- he was my best friend, and our family pet, but he was a "friend" to everyone in the neighborhood as well. Everyone on our block knew and loved Buddy -- they would all stop and pet him whenever he was outside. When we first moved in, we were hanging outside when one of the neighbors and a boy down the street stopped by and asked to play with him in the yard. One of the boys was about 6 or 7 at the time, and the other about 10 or 11. The younger was a grade ahead of my oldest daughter and the other boy lived next door -- obviously neither was there to play with my kids, just to hang with Buddy. The next day, they knocked at the door. I was caught off guard, and remember thinking to myself as I answered the door "what could they want?". I answered the door and Nick, the younger, asked "Can Buddy come out and play?". And so it went for some time -- I would routinely get knocks on the door asking if Buddy could come out. 

He brought so much happiness to so many people -- especially to his family. It's a cruel irony that I now feel so much pain. I can only hope that he is in a much better place. 

Thanks again for all of the replies. This continues to be the hardest thing in the world for me, and all of the kind words do indeed help. Its funny that a lot of responses mentioned what a "beautiful boy" he was -- I frequently heard from people "what a good looking dog" when I was out with him. It makes me smile to remember all of the good things about him.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Love that story! That is great that kids would come to play with Buddy. He obviously had a great following...and a lot of love to share. I am sure your neighborhood will miss him too!!! Even though Buddy is at the bridge, he will always be with you and your family in your hearts forever!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Your Buddy was handsome boy, reminds me a lot on my Buddy. Intensity of the pain shows love you have for your boy. And love doesn't die. The connection we had with our buddies is not broken, will just take different form.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

pas914 said:


> I keep putting off posting some Buddy stories -- there is so much about him that is hard to convey in a simple anecdote or memory. But in the past few days, I have been offered condolences and comforting words by SO many people in the neighborhood -- he was my best friend, and our family pet, but he was a "friend" to everyone in the neighborhood as well. Everyone on our block knew and loved Buddy -- they would all stop and pet him whenever he was outside. When we first moved in, we were hanging outside when one of the neighbors and a boy down the street stopped by and asked to play with him in the yard. One of the boys was about 6 or 7 at the time, and the other about 10 or 11. The younger was a grade ahead of my oldest daughter and the other boy lived next door -- obviously neither was there to play with my kids, just to hang with Buddy. The next day, they knocked at the door. I was caught off guard, and remember thinking to myself as I answered the door "what could they want?". I answered the door and Nick, the younger, asked "Can Buddy come out and play?". And so it went for some time -- I would routinely get knocks on the door asking if Buddy could come out.
> 
> He brought so much happiness to so many people -- especially to his family. It's a cruel irony that I now feel so much pain. I can only hope that he is in a much better place.
> 
> Thanks again for all of the replies. This continues to be the hardest thing in the world for me, and all of the kind words do indeed help. Its funny that a lot of responses mentioned what a "beautiful boy" he was -- I frequently heard from people "what a good looking dog" when I was out with him. It makes me smile to remember all of the good things about him.



Buddy was so special to so many people. I smiled when I read about the kids asking if he could come out and play. Our first Golden Beau was like that--we met all of our neighbors through him, in two locations, and the kids knew me as Beau's Mom. Dogs like Buddy are great ambassadors. Oh, and Buddy was a beautiful boy!


----------



## pas914 (Sep 3, 2011)

Its been a week now, and while my family and I are still incredibly sad about Buddy, I think the shock has worn off and we are on the road to recovery. He will ALWAYS be with us in our thoughts and hearts, and certainly NEVER be forgotten.

Having said that, I stopped off to speak with my Vet today and tell her what had happen. I explained in detail, and asked if there was anything in Buddy's limited medical history (the only problems he ever had were skin/hot-spots) that might offer some explanation. She looked in his file, and could find nothing. I should mention that our vet runs her own practice and has been in business for 31 years; I value her opinion. Based on the circumstances I described to her, Buddy's age, medical history, breed, etc, she was inclined to think it was heart related. She explained that SAS is called a "silent killer" for just that reason -- it often goes undetected until it is too late. She also said that strokes, aneurysms, and brain related injuries are much less common in a 4 yr old Golden than is heart related trauma/complications. Even seizures, which can begin at younger ages, are normally not fatal the first time and often surface later in the pet's life. 

Either way, the end result is the same; my Buddy is gone. But, somehow, I feel less cheated and angry if it was in fact heart related (in light of the breed's higher susceptibility to SAS). I think that Golden's are a wonderful breed, and ideal for a family, and if I had to do all over again I wouldn't change a thing -- I wouldn't trade one moment of the happiness we had for over 4 years with Buddy. 

Thanks again to everyone who has posted replies for helping us (mostly me, but I shared a lot of the replies with my wife) through this tough tough time.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm glad your vet gave you some answers that make sense. No one will ever know for sure so just having it make some sense is helpful.

Your buddy was so handsome and such a beautiful soul. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Just reading about your Buddy...so so sorry about his sudden death....it's never easy when we lose a friend, and Buddy sounds like he was a wonderful friend indeed....Praying that you and your family will heal from this tragic event, and always keep a place in your heart for him...as you say, given the opportunity to have it done all over again, we wouldnt have it any other way....loved the story about the boys knocking for Buddy to come out...very very cute.....dogs have a way of making new friends before humans can...I know every dog in the neighborhood, but cant say I know all the owners....RIP sweet Buddy, and I look forward to more "Buddy stories"....:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I just finished reading all the post on your thread. I new it was going to be sad so I didn't read it right away. Now, with tears streaming down my cheeks, I want to tell you and your family how sorry I am to hear about Buddy. He was so special and will always be and I hope that some day you will get another. Hugs from Gunner and me.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a horrible thing to experience, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

I also read through this whole post and my heart is breaking for you and your family. I know how hard it is to lose a beloved furry family member so suddenly. My girl was also 13 yrs old though so your pain has to be so much worse. Please know you and your family are in our prayers. *Hugs*


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I have just read through this thread, as I wipe away tears. It is tragic to lose a pet, but even more so at such a young age. Please know that my heart and thoughts are with you, and your family as you grieve. I still shed a tear thinking of my first dog I had as an adult, I put her down when she had bone cancer at 11 years old. But, mainly my memories are all the happy times together.....they are Gone...but never Forgotten...Bless you and your family...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

pas914 said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I know that I will never truly know or understand why Buddy died so young. I also know that what I am feeling right now will get better. None of that seems to matter right now. As a career Army soldier with multiple over seas tours, I can honestly say that it all pales in comparison to what I am feeling right now. I can also say that I feel guilty and selfish for being so upset around my family (I'm supposed to be "the Dad" and be strong), but I just cant contain it. Everybody talks up there dog, so I wont tell you how wonderful Buddy was .. but he really was the perfect dog, and everyone who met him commented on what a great dog he was.
> 
> Thanks again for the support.


So very sorry for your loss of Buddy, from what you have posted I honestly don;t think that there was anything that you could have done - the blessing is that Buddy's passing to the bridge was painless.

Do not feel guilty or selfish about being so upset around your family - I have only ever seen my dad cry when one of his or my dogs have gone to the bridge - he never cried when his mum died. These dogs of ours get into our hearts so deeply it is natural that we are going to be devestated when they leave us- if they lived for 60 years it would never be enough.

I hope in time that your happy memories of your lives together will bring a smile to you and your family. Buddy will now be playing with new friends at the bridge

Run free and sleep softly Buddy


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your gorgeous boy and in such a horrific way. Dogs just like people can die from aneurysms and all kinds of bizarre ways.

I lost my boy a year ago to cancer and I cry every day. I miss him so. Gld bless you.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you loss. 

Godspeed Buddy.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Just read this and so sorry for your loss and pain. I hope you find some condolence in the fact he was a happy and loved dog to the end. My cousin died of a brain anyrsym (sic) at the young age of 30 walking into the bathroom. It is sudden, shocking and unfortunately just was her time to go. So it is the same with our fur kids; we cannot predict or control when it will happen and they will be called. Hugs to you and your family and again, sorry for your loss and pain. Kimberly


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I had a similar but not really exact experience. I remember it vividly to this day. It was a Friday early evening (4/23/93). I was outside playing with my dog who was 7 years old. I was doing yard work and kicking a ball every so often and I looked and saw him laying on the ground. I went over to nudge him thinking he would jump up playing and he did not. Just a very faint cry or whimper almost like a yawn. My yard is fenced so he wasn't anywhere and I was in the area the entire time and he was never out of my sight. I called my vet at the time and he came and took MacGyver's body and did an autopsy. He said it was something like a large heart. He was a very large golden but my vet said the dog was not obese and I had to remember the size of his paws. I thought did he get into poison (I had moved into this home just 6 months prior and had not emptied the garage, although I never found anything in there) a million what-ifs went through my mind. If I remember this correctly, the vet said first they look in the mouth for a lodged object, poison would have shown up in the stomach but he said his heart was large (but not to be considered an enlarged heart) and he felt that was it. There was nothing in retrospect I could have done. I contacted members of a local Golden retriever Club and spoke to a woman who had a similar experience.

I am so sorry this happened and my goes out to you and your family. I truly understand your loss. 

Kathy and Harley


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So so sorry for your lost. There are no words to ease your pain. We are a good group here and hope you stay around.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

pas914 said:


> Its been a week now, and while my family and I are still incredibly sad about Buddy, I think the shock has worn off and we are on the road to recovery. He will ALWAYS be with us in our thoughts and hearts, and certainly NEVER be forgotten.
> 
> Having said that, I stopped off to speak with my Vet today and tell her what had happen. I explained in detail, and asked if there was anything in Buddy's limited medical history (the only problems he ever had were skin/hot-spots) that might offer some explanation. She looked in his file, and could find nothing. I should mention that our vet runs her own practice and has been in business for 31 years; I value her opinion. Based on the circumstances I described to her, Buddy's age, medical history, breed, etc, she was inclined to think it was heart related. She explained that SAS is called a "silent killer" for just that reason -- it often goes undetected until it is too late. She also said that strokes, aneurysms, and brain related injuries are much less common in a 4 yr old Golden than is heart related trauma/complications. Even seizures, which can begin at younger ages, are normally not fatal the first time and often surface later in the pet's life.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this breed has fatal diseases which are common. I lost two of my goldens this year to Hemangio- a blood cancer that starts in the spleen or liver. My male just turned 7 years old. This was 3 1/2 months ago. My husband and I decide to get two new golden babies knowing the chances they may have with the heart or cancer potential. Again, I hope you stay around on the board. There are wonderful people here who have helped and continue to help my mourning and share the delights of my new babies. Prayers to your family for warm support.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

I just wanted to say I am so very,very sorry for your loss. I found my Kula in her dog house last month but she was 13 years old not young so the vet figured a heart attack.I really do feel your pain and God Bless you,your family and your sweet Buddy!


----------



## dagruma (Sep 14, 2011)

*This just happened to our dog too*

Hi,

This just happened to us and our dog Sky this morning. He just went down retrieving a ball (his favorite thing). He was 7 years old and should have been a part of our family much much longer. He was loved by us all so deeply. Please share with us anything that can help make us understand what happened. Our Vet says it was most likely heart related, an arithymia, a valve thing, or a tumor. He had no signs or symptoms. He was so playful and happy and it was so so sudden. Heartbreaking to myself, my husband, and his two little human brothers, ages 3 and 6.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I am so very very sorry for the loss of your Buddy. I can't imagine the pain you are in. Many Many MANY of us have been through loss. We all can sympathize your grief. Please know that you are not alone at this time. 

RIP Sweet Buddy Boy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I am truly sorry for your loss, and apologize for being so late in responding. I have a hard time with stories of loss. 

Buddy was a special dog, sounds like what most refer to as a heart dog. He will ALWAYS have a special place in your heart and will be there when you need him. He knows he was loved, and there was a better place in store for him. Be thankful that it happened so quickly. To have come out incapacitated would have been worse. 

Please when you are ready share all the stories and pictures you want of Buddy. We love to hear the stories and see the pictures. Sorry you found us under these circumstances but please stick around. 

Run Free Buddy. You are a beautiful dog.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss. R.I.P Buddy.


----------



## Leo's Family (Jul 28, 2011)

I cannot answer your any of your questions, and like you said, it wouldn't change the fact that you lost your best friend. But I know what its like dwelling on every little thing, asking yourself if you did the right things. Like others have said, there is nothing that could have been done if it were a sudden brain issue. At least you were there holding him in his final moments, I'm sure he felt that. I am so very sorry for your and you families loss. 

I will be keeping all of you, and sweet Buddy in my prayers.

-Samantha


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

*dagruma*

dagruma, I am so sorry for your loss of Sky and your first post had to be sad one. It is hard when they leave us but unexpected and sudden adds even more pain. Your Sky is playing now with Buddy, and my Buddy and all other beautiful goldens at Rainbow Bridge. 

Rest in peace dear Sky and Buddy.


----------



## pas914 (Sep 3, 2011)

dagruma said:


> Hi,
> 
> This just happened to us and our dog Sky this morning. He just went down retrieving a ball (his favorite thing). He was 7 years old and should have been a part of our family much much longer. He was loved by us all so deeply. Please share with us anything that can help make us understand what happened. Our Vet says it was most likely heart related, an arithymia, a valve thing, or a tumor. He had no signs or symptoms. He was so playful and happy and it was so so sudden. Heartbreaking to myself, my husband, and his two little human brothers, ages 3 and 6.


I have no words that can ease your pain. My heart still aches, and I wish you and your family the best. Ironically, my children are almost the same age. It has been a long 2 weeks for us. I try SO hard to remember all of the happy good times with my Bud, and I feel privileged to have had such a friend, but the sadness hasnt begun to fade. 



Once again, I would like to thank everyone for their support and for taking the time to read/reply to this thread. The days are busy, and I try to put on the right face around family/friends. But at night, when I often sit up alone, I really feel the loss most (this was "our hang out time"). Its been nice to hear the words of encouragement from all of the forum members.


----------



## dagruma (Sep 14, 2011)

*Sky*

Thanks for your kind words. We are devastated. It has been the hardest week of my life. Sky was the perfect dog. I miss him so deeply. I just can't believe it. He was like a son to my husband and me, our first one. I can't even do him justice in a post. He was so smart, loyal, obedient, sweet, loving, and peaceful. He brought our lives so much joy...his life completely merged with ours. I don't know who I am without him and my husband feels the same. Some where along the way we completely forgot he was a dog. He was a real part of our family. It is so quiet and empty without him. He was absolutely gorgeous, so healthy and strong. Nothing appeared wrong. He had no symptoms and just died on his ball throw in the morning. We can't even take it all in. Still in shock. We don't want to accept reality.

I hope Buddy's owners know that they aren't alone. My husband and I have felt really alone, and we hope that knowing we are out there struggling just like you right now makes you realize someone gets it. We really do, and we are so so sorry for your loss. The pain and the heartbreak are so deep. Although everyone seemed to compliment Sky everywhere we went, no one knew him like us and knew just how special he was and how much a part of us he was. I feel that no one understands and it makes it so much harder.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You are not alone. There are a lot of us who feel the same way about our friends we lost. I felt alone and I was struggling for 5 weeks before I posted here story about my Buddy, and words were just pouring from the others who felt the same way and it gives me comfort somebody understands and I am not insane.
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## jadellies (Sep 20, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about your loss...may your memories bring you comfort.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

pas914...Buddy was a georgeous boy!! Thinking of you and your family.

dagruma...So sorry for the loss of your Sky. 

When ever we lose a loved one it is so hard, but when it is sudden, I think it is worse. I miss all of my animals I have lost in the past, but I struggle more with the loss of my Bella just a little over 6mo ago. She was only 4 years old and my dumb #** neighbor ran her over. I feel for both of you and your pain. Buddy and Sky will never be forgotten....may time help to heal your broken hearts.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I lost my 2nd leonberger,in the same way!.
It was a beautiful snow day and we had just come back,from a walk!.Dogs were happy,lying and rolling,in the snow.He,then,got up,walked a couple of steps and collapsed.
He was gone,in a mn and nothing could be done.Like you,we didn't research the cause of death cos he was dead but the vet was pretty sure,it was an aneurysm.
It was a shock and very tough,to deal with.
I'm very sorry for yr loss.
RIP,Gorgeous Boy!.


----------



## amandaxrx (Jan 29, 2015)

hi, i had a labrador and she passed away 2 nights ago, suffen death, she was healthy, eating, drinking and doing her business normally. id took her on a walk before bed time she came home ate and then i went upto bed. i came back down stairs at around 3 in the morning as i had forgot to lock up, and was greeted by Roxy at the bottom of the stairs wagging her tail as always. i locked up and i thought it was abit cold so i let roxy come upstairs with me and sleep in my bed. she jumped on my bed and was playing with my other dog a staffy, they were best mates been brought uptogether for 6 years, well roxy was 6 my other 4 and never have they once had a fall out, anyway they were playing and rolling round as they do everyday and i was watching a film. half way through the film i got up to turn the light off and got back into bed roxy was snuggled next to my other dog at bottom of bed and i shouted roxy to come get my end of the bed for cuddles be ause she was the best dog to snuggle ever! and she did. roxy about 15 mins later does this coughing noise and i sed in my silly voice eee rox and anyway she was fine then 10 minutes later the film finished i turned tv off and lied down i leaned over roxy to plug my phone charger in and put in on charge i then put my arm under roxys head kissed her and snuggled upto her. i realised roxys mouth was open an i touched her lip and in my silly coice again sed eww rox pit your teeth away an touched her mouth and then kisses her again. she didnt flinch so i poked her again and again as sometimes she can be a little bit ignorant wen she is comfrorable, i then sat up and new something wasnt right i pushed her agin twice saying her name and she wouldnt move i jumped up and switched the light on an continued to push her saying her name and she was gone. i just dont understand how a happy dhealthy dog who is fit as fiddle can just die like that i am absolutely heartbroken she was my little baby and the fact i just dont understand why is making me so angry i just feel terrible that maybe when she coughed that was her last breath and i was too busy watching a film to realise! but my dogs do it all the time its normal with them all dogs do it she had no heartbeat and she had emaciated on my bed i just dont know why she died she was only young 6 years old has this ever happened to anybody before or does anyone know why this may of happened i wanted an autopsy but it was advised it will cost me hundreds and could possibly cost over 1000 and i havent got that money if i did i would get it done cos i no its going to be on my mind for the rest of my life. and another thing also is my other dog doesnt like other dogs since he got attacked when he was 11 months old she was his best friend is he going to be sad aswell? sorry for jumping on your post!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Amanda. I am so sorry for your loss of your Roxy. I am not familar with the problems in labs, I don't have a medical background but my guess would be that her heart gave out. Many times heart problems are not detected through regular check ups. Feeling angry is a normal part of the grieving process.Especially when the dog is considered young and healthy. I do believe that our dogs grieve for their family members also.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss Amanda. Could be a heart condition called SAS


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Amanda. I just read your story and wanted to say how very sorry I am for you in the very sudden loss of your young Roxy. I can see that you will always wonder what it was that took her life so suddenly.

I have no experience with this and only share in the experience of losing a beloved pet that is so very hard. It must have been an awful experience for you to have witnessed.

When you are up to it - share a picture with us of your girl. Thinking of you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your Roxy. 
I too feel your other dog will be grieving her loss like you are.

Try not to feel guilty, although I think it's a natural part of the grieving process. 
There are so many things out of our control, life and death are one of them. 

My thoughts are with you. 

Godspeed Roxy


----------



## amandaxrx (Jan 29, 2015)

thanks everyone just annoyed that she was happy 5 minutes beforehand and died right next to me in bed she was one of the family miss her like mad.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for both of your sudden losses. My heart aches when I read or hear about this. My condolences.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your losses. It just breaks your heart. Perhaps at sometime in the future you may find solace that you were with your babies at the end and that they had the comfort of your love and were not alone when they needed it most.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry for your loss...I too have the same story. Dec 26th our 2 year old golden did the exact same way, she went outside fell over and was dead in a few seconds. I've never seen anything like it before. It's devastating. 

RIP Rylie


----------



## ChristineR (Jan 21, 2015)

This happened to our Golden a few weeks ago. She appeared fine when I went to take a shower; we found her dead an hour later. She was 8 years old. It's so devastating, but I try to take comfort in knowing she didn't suffer long. 

The vet didn't find anything during the necropsy, but I still suspect that it was her heart. Could a regular practitioner miss the signs of SAS or would it be obvious by looking at the heart?


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your losses. It sure sounds like hemangiosarcoma or a splenic tumor that burst. When they bleed internally it takes them quickly. Unfortunately I speak from experience.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

ChristineR said:


> This happened to our Golden a few weeks ago. She appeared fine when I went to take a shower; we found her dead an hour later. She was 8 years old. It's so devastating, but I try to take comfort in knowing she didn't suffer long.
> 
> The vet didn't find anything during the necropsy, but I still suspect that it was her heart. Could a regular practitioner miss the signs of SAS or would it be obvious by looking at the heart?


I thought Rylie had an anusizum, but I'll never know for sure, it's just at 2 years old I never expected that.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.. My heart goes out to you and your family!!


----------



## ChristineR (Jan 21, 2015)

fozziesmom said:


> I am so sorry for your losses. It sure sounds like hemangiosarcoma or a splenic tumor that burst. When they bleed internally it takes them quickly. Unfortunately I speak from experience.


That's what I thought it was, too. I lost my Pointer to hemangio a couple summers ago. I was convinced that was what happened to my Golden, but there was no tumor or bleeding anywhere.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our first golden died much like this. Scooter was 5 yrs 2 months old, a top duck retriever I had evacuated with him and his younger brother for Hurricane Brett. Got to my brother's in Austin, let Scooter and Buck free in the back yard, Scooter, so glad to be out of the car after a 10 hours trip (usually 4, but hurricane traffic was horrible the first 100 miles) got on his back wiggling and kicking his legs, and then just went over dead. Heart. Several yeas later his younger full brother died of heart failure at 12 yrs. 3 months.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Couldn't a vet tell the difference between a dog that died of a heart problem and one that died of unsuspected hemangiosarcoma? Would it actually require a necropsy to tell the difference? Doesn't cancer have markers?


----------



## ChristineR (Jan 21, 2015)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Couldn't a vet tell the difference between a dog that died of a heart problem and one that died of unsuspected hemangiosarcoma? Would it actually require a necropsy to tell the difference? Doesn't cancer have markers?


I'm not sure I understand what you're asking. Both SAS and hemangio could cause sudden death without any obvious symptoms.


----------

